# Latest thing in grooming- dog "tattoos"



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Just watched an article on the Alan Titchmarsh show about the money people spend on their dogs. There were a couple of ladies on there from a grooming parlour, apparently the latest thing is dog tattoos! Before anyone panics its just a shape shaved out of the fur. There was a large dog on there, a boxer I think who had 2 hearts shaved into his flank. Would you or wouldn't you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Like this
View attachment 15058



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

That looks quite cute, I suppose if the dog enjoys its grooming sessions I don't see the harm.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Each to their own, but I wouldn't do it to my dogs. I don't view my dogs as fashion accessories, they are dogs lol.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I am kind of uncomfortable with it. I've also just found an awful website with supposed pics of "real" tattoos on hairless animals, one being a hairless chi. The author states being unsure if the pics had been photo shopped or not. Jeez, I hope so!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Each to their own, but I wouldn't do it to my dogs. I don't view my dogs as fashion accessories, they are dogs lol.


EXACTLY my thoughts!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

There was a guy who came here once who dyed dogs to look like cheetahs, zebras and such. 

A few of us did not personally care for it and he went berserk saying we had no taste and were somehow backward in our thinking. Well, me anyway! haha!

I love and adore my dogs but I do not try to make them into people.


----------



## September (Sep 10, 2012)

Some people have tattoos airbrushed onto their dogs-that may have been what you saw, Rolo


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think if you want to it is not harming the dog. I don't know if I would do it my dogs are short haired so it would not work for them. I don't think a dog would care one way or the other. I do dress Lola in clothing so I don't treat her entirely like a dog.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

This reminds me of a friend of mine. When we were kids, I remember she would colour her toy poodle with markers and would get in so much trouble. 

It wouldn't hurt the dog to have a shape shaved, but I guess I just don't really get it. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

All of mine, except for Simone, have tattoos for id purposes, as well as a microchip. If stolen, it helps prove ownership. If someone is claiming its there dog, ask them to verify the id mark under the fur. Micro chips don't always work in court, most people dont transfer ownership with the chip. Its an extra to help with getting a stolen or lost dog back. they are sedated and it takes 5 mins to have done and neither showed signs of any pain or discomfort afterwards.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Lola's mom 2013 said:


> I think if you want to it is not harming the dog. I don't know if I would do it my dogs are short haired so it would not work for them. I don't think a dog would care one way or the other. I do dress Lola in clothing so I don't treat her entirely like a dog.


That's kind of my thought. It's one step away from dressing them in clothes I suppose but there's still something that makes me a bit uncomfortable. At the moment people in this country think owning a chihuahua is a fashion thing. I don't want people to think that's why I have them, I think putting a shaved tattoo on a dog would be suggesting that to a degree


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think it would look good the way it does on a coat like a poodles. I agree it is unfortunate that Chris are popular because they are like a purse accessory but that is due more to people like Paris Hilton. It's happening to Yorkers too. Leading to poor breeding and more nippy chis and shelters over run with then.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

I don't see any harm in doing that. If its a breed that would normally have their fur trimmed, what difference does it make if its trimmed into a shape? This is quite common in the horse world, I've seem lots of ponies with a cute heart whatever trimmed on their rump when body clipping.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

My Chinese Crested dog Tequila Rose has had all sorts of "fashion" grooming done to her. She absolutely loves the attention; and it gives me an opportunity to educate people on whatever dog issue I feel like bringing up; LOL. If she is the ice breaker, so be it! She has been in full coat for quite some time now so I haven't done much with her, but I even used to color her appropriately for various causes. It causes her no harm, she doesn't mind the process (in fact she's happy anytime someone has their hands on her, haha) and she soaks up the attention.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

The dog doesn't care. It would be adorable for a costume contest to shave a ghost in or something.

But really, it doesn't bug them. I've assisted in dying dog's fur as well. The dog really didn't care at all that he had a purple hairdo. (Toy poodle)

It doesn't cause pain. I don't see the problem.


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

I would not do it buy if it doesn't harm the dog and the dog doesn't mind then I would not feel it is wrong. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't do it, but see no harm if the dog tolerates it during grooming. To me it's really no different than dressing them, having their nails painted during grooming....To each their own. 

We had a lady a few years back that had her Chi's ears pierced. That didn't go over well. I don't think I participated in the thread, but do not agree to things like that.


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

For the same reason I do not put clothes on my girl, other than a sweater so she is not cold, I would not do the fur tattoo.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

TLI said:


> I wouldn't do it, but see no harm if the dog tolerates it during grooming. To me it's really no different than dressing them, having their nails painted during grooming....To each their own.
> 
> We had a lady a few years back that had her Chi's ears pierced. That didn't go over well. I don't think I participated in the thread, but do not agree to things like that.


Had her chi's ears pierced?? She did realise it was a chi? Lol. I take it she didn't have any children!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> Had her chi's ears pierced?? She did realise it was a chi? Lol. I take it she didn't have any children!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If I remember correctly, she had 2 Chi's. Maybe 3, 2 being girls. She posted one day about having the girls ears pierced, and the thread went out of control immediately. I did a lot of "skimming" posts, cause it was a long thread. Lots of bashing, members repeating their opinion, her defending her position, yada yada I totally did not agree, but I think she figured out quickly not many did. It just became repetitious. I'm not sure if she had kids. I think she left after all of that. :lol:


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

I really would draw the line at dog ear piercing! I can't imagine posting something like that on this kind of forum and expecting to get positive replies! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, to me it's cruel. And not in any way a normal thing to desire to want to do to your dogs.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

And more to the point where did she get them done??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Rolo n Buttons said:


> And more to the point where did she get them done??
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Her vet, I think. I can't remember all the specifics. It's been a long time ago. But seems I remember many wondering what kind of vet would do such a thing. I think her thread started with asking about Chi ear piercing for a "friend." Then someone I guess noticed in her pics it was actually her Chi's and was just testing the waters here on her choice to have it done.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Humans pierce the ears of other animals all the time... it's called tagging. Tattoos happen also. It's how they're kept track of -- so I can see people doing it "just cuz" as not so far of a stretch. Not that I would do it... ugh.

Why anyone would want to turn their dog into a My Little Pony, though, is beyond me...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I get tattooing dogs to indicate that they have a microchip because that truly serves a purpose. I'm sure that this person didn't have a tag in her dogs ear if it was for aesthetic purposes only, it was likely a ring or barbell or something. Can you imagine two dogs wrestling around with piercings in their ears? Those would be getting ripped out pretty quickly.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I get tattooing dogs to indicate that they have a microchip because that truly serves a purpose. I'm sure that this person didn't have a tag in her dogs ear if it was for aesthetic purposes only, it was likely a ring or barbell or something. Can you imagine two dogs wrestling around with piercings in their ears? Those would be getting ripped out pretty quickly.


I agree. If it serves for safety, then it's definitely beneficial. This person that had her Chi's ears pierced had it done for aesthetics. As you mentioned, wrestling around could get them torn out. I do believe it was studs she had put in, but still. That was one of the arguments in the thread, the risk of them being torn out. If you wanna dress your pups, shave shapes during grooming, paint nails, then no harm unless the dog isn't tolerable to it. But ear piercing? I mean what's next? Honestly, most of us humanize our pups to certain extents, but there has to be a line drawn. Toy breeds are very easy to 'humanize' because they are small and we want to keep them warm, cute, etc. From what I could gather by the thread, the pups spent most of their time dressed, in a carrier, and ear piercing. Not sure what else was going on that might have gone unmentioned. :lol: Anyway, if its something to keep the pup safe, then I think it's perfectly acceptable. That's just my opinion, and wouldn't try to 'shove' it on anyone. Her argument was it was no different than any other thing done for aesthetics. It was all interesting to say the least. :lol:


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

If you want to decorate your dogs ears, you can always get stick on earrings, that you glue on. The dog will scratch, play etc. Why risk injury by poking holes in their poor ears just for decoration is beyond me! Whats next, nose rings???


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i think its totally fine, hair grows back! :lol: it would look weird on longhair chis though o.o;;


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I get tattooing dogs to indicate that they have a microchip because that truly serves a purpose. I'm sure that this person didn't have a tag in her dogs ear if it was for aesthetic purposes only, it was likely a ring or barbell or something. Can you imagine two dogs wrestling around with piercings in their ears? Those would be getting ripped out pretty quickly.


they were stud earrings, i know her personally  i dont wanna argue about this so im keeping neutral. they were done even before she got them so it wasnt her choice. she loves her babies with all her heart! and does everything possible to keep them safe as do all the members on here do, she is no different :ngreet2:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> they were stud earrings, i know her personally  i dont wanna argue about this so im keeping neutral. they were done even before she got them so it wasnt her choice. she loves her babies with all her heart! and does everything possible to keep them safe as do all the members on here do, she is no different :ngreet2:


Hi Angel. You'd probably be able to answer more questions about it than I could. I remember the uproar, but I don't think I posted in the thread. Even though I don't agree with it, I didn't feel bashing over the net would accomplish anything. I didn't read it thorough enough to know they were pierced when she got them. I just remember everyone saying she didn't let them be dogs, etc. I don't even remember her SN. I don't think she posted that much. After all of that, I think she left. I don't agree with the ear piercing thing, but hope you aren't offended. Cause I love, love, love ya honey bunny!!! :daisy:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

TLI said:


> Hi Angel. You'd probably be able to answer more questions about it than I could. I remember the uproar, but I don't think I posted in the thread. Even though I don't agree with it, I didn't feel bashing over the net would accomplish anything. I didn't read it thorough enough to know they were pierced when she got them. I just remember everyone saying she didn't let them be dogs, etc. I don't even remember her SN. I don't think she posted that much. After all of that, I think she left. I don't agree with the ear piercing thing, but hope you aren't offended. Cause I love, love, love ya honey bunny!!! :daisy:


haha yea that thread went nuts! they are very healthy and happy in their home :] they got a new bigger home now too and living the life! unfortunately she didnt wanna deal with all this drama of people judging her for that one thread so she doesnt post here anymore. im not offended at all as i know we all care about this subject since we love our furballs! wub u too queen T! :nhappy2:


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't put any sort of piercing on an animal because the risk of it tearing out. Then again, I'm human and don't have my ears done.

My lab has an ID tattoo on her belly. We didn't have it done, it was there when we got her, and is how we tracked down the old owners. They said they didn't care what happened to her, so we kept her, poor thing.

I think that if it increases risks of injury or makes it so the dog cannot be a dog, then it should not be done. A dog should be able to run and play, go outside, and go on long walks. It should not struggle to live a good life and should not be limited for aesthetic reasons. I would never pierce Douglas. I wouldn't dye his coat either, but that's personal preference, and dye doesn't stick well to chi fur at all.

I think aesthetic tattoos are kind of a grey area though...since they really don't limit the animal but aren't necessary.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Everyone has diff opinions and perspectives but I think its pretty cute. Wouldnt do it to my smooth coat myself but if one day the groomers offered it i'd do a little shape, nothing crazy. Hair will grow back. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> haha yea that thread went nuts! they are very healthy and happy in their home :] they got a new bigger home now too and living the life! unfortunately she didnt wanna deal with all this drama of people judging her for that one thread so she doesnt post here anymore. im not offended at all as i know we all care about this subject since we love our furballs! wub u too queen T! :nhappy2:


That's wonderful to hear!!  Yeah, I can understand posting an opinion, but some threads definitely get out of hand. The sad part is it doesn't really solve anything. But hey, to each their own. When it gets out of hand, name calling, belittling, I just bow out. xxxxx :daisy: :love5:


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

TLI said:


> I wouldn't do it, but see no harm if the dog tolerates it during grooming. To me it's really no different than dressing them, having their nails painted during grooming....To each their own.
> 
> We had a lady a few years back that had her Chi's ears pierced. That didn't go over well. I don't think I participated in the thread, but do not agree to things like that.


Piercing of any kind on a dog is just not a good idea. Dogs roll around in the dirt lick each tother you are just asking for an infection not to mention they are dogs not humans. People can be so strange.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I don't object to anything that doesn't hurt the dog. Dying their fur, painting their nails, dressing them for pleasure and not just function - I don't have a problem with any of it. A lot of things are just a matter of personal taste. I have a friend who puts a tiny paste on jewel on her chi's forehead. And there is a difference between someone who likes for their dog to look like the pampered pets that they are and a person who just views their dog as an accessory. It is pretty easy to tell the difference. 

And yeah, my dogs have more clothes than I do. It makes me happy to dress them. And I love to see pictures of the dogs on here in their cute clothes and harnesses.


----------

